# Ipil..Where the Aussie was kidnapped 6 weeks ago



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Had a short 2 days away from from Zamboanga City when we went up to Dapitan and Dipolog around 8 hours by bus north of Zambo. About half way along the road is the city of Ipil where the Aussie was kidnapped in November.

The bus stopped there for a break because of over heating. The bus company forbids stopping in Ipil because of the hijacking, extortion and robberies but this time we had no choice. We had to wait an hour to replace a belt somewhere in the motor.

I took this opportunity just to get a feel for the place.. Ipil is a mess, dirty, and no sign of authority. You can feel the uneasiness in the place. I went to near the place where the Aussie was kidnapped. His wife and family have moved into his house so I didnt wish to get too close..

He did not stand a chance. I am now more then ever surprised why he went there. The place is so dangerous that most people wont even use the Western Union office in Ipil because they are being watched. They travel for 4 hours back to Zambo. These pics were taken in the immediate area where Rodwell lived. Just no protection.. regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Danger Alley*



seram said:


> Had a short 2 days away from from Zamboanga City when we went up to Dapitan and Dipolog around 8 hours by bus north of Zambo. About half way along the road is the city of Ipil where the Aussie was kidnapped in November.
> 
> The bus stopped there for a break because of over heating. The bus company forbids stopping in Ipil because of the hijacking, extortion and robberies but this time we had no choice. We had to wait an hour to replace a belt somewhere in the motor.
> 
> ...


Yea that place would have made me feel uneasy too. What a place to break down! Glad Ya'll got outa there with you skin still attached.


Gene


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> Ipil is a mess, dirty, and no sign of authority.


I was in the sulu/jolo region back in the mid 1990's when ipil was attacked and ransacked by an abu sayyaf splinter-group except back then we just thought it was tausug pirates or similar as abu sayyaf werent long formed,ipil isnt the most welcoming of places to be honest.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That place is to remote for me, I like living out away from the city but not like that. I thought the wife mentioned she sold the house and water business? unless they moved in with her parents home.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

I started this thread 7 months ago.

Yes the wife did go back to her province after selling up.

I look forward to the Rodwells 60 minutes interview soon to try and understand why he has not even tried to contact his wife after he was released. (ransom paid by Australian Family)

I have a feeling he is so peed off that she sold the house and lot and did nothing to try and help him... We will see...regards


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

very interesting thread, a lad I workied with many moons ago lives there I beleive, havent seen him for a while, but I think his Mrs invested wisely, but it hardly looks very appealing, Basilan where I was longtime ago has better infrastructure.
Very interested in any update on the story from 60 minutes.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> dont ever try to visit Zamboanga


I never had any problems,been there lots of times,stay in Lantaka hotel if you do go,good food.


----------

